# PEX - Peel Mining



## System (24 March 2011)

Peel Mining Limited (formerly Peel Exploration Limited) is an Australian company focused on exploring and developing precious, base and specialty metals resources in New South Wales and Western Australia.

http://www.peelex.com.au


----------



## radioham6 (2 September 2011)

A little company with some gains over the past month. 
An investor presentation this morning.

Nice volumes observed as well.


----------



## skc (2 September 2011)

radioham6 said:


> A little company with some gains over the past month.
> An investor presentation this morning.
> 
> Nice volumes observed as well.




I hope you are ready for the imminent capital raising...

Cash in bank ~$1.5m.
Expenditure next quarter ~$0.72m.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (30 September 2011)

No analysis lines on this one, tightly held, low market cap, supply drying up (more sellers than buyers). Chart speaks for itself, new trading range in the last month and a half. Fundamentally a well run little company with a chance.

View attachment PEX.bmp


----------



## springhill (11 July 2012)

Fully paid shares: 110 million
Options: 0.2 million
Market cap (@ 7.2 cps): $8 million
Directors’ holding: ~26%
Top 20 investors: ~57%

Mallee Bull
•Results to date
–Mallee Bull Cobar-style discovery better results to date include:
  10m @ 9.01% Pb, 11.00% Zn, 41 g/t Ag, 0.77 g/t Au
  6.65m @ 3.10% Cu, 34 g/t Ag, 0.93 g/t Au
  9.3m @ 1.20% Cu, 19 g/t Ag, 0.14 g/t Au
  10m @ 1.70% Cu, 46 g/t Ag, 0.27 g/t Au
  5m @ 2.40% Cu, 28 g/t Ag, 0.60 g/t Au
  7m @ 2.32% Cu, 14 g/t Ag, 0.15 g/t Au
  7m @ 1.31% Cu, 19 g/t Ag, 0.56 g/t Au
  6m @ 2.01% Cu, 64 g/t Ag, 0.43 g/t Au
  11m @ 2.71% Cu, 36 g/t Ag, 0.26 g/t Au
  10m @ 2.66% Cu, 41 g/t Ag, 0.51 g/t Au
  5m @ 2.14% Cu, 41 g/t Ag, 1.29 g/t Au
  10m @ 2.22% Cu, 33 g/t Ag, 0.44 g/t Au

–Strike of mineralisation = >120m
–Shallowest intercept to date = 150m below surface
–Deepest intercept to date = 310m below surface
–Mineralisation open in multiple directions, including down-dip
–Option to purchase Wirchilleba Station (Mallee Bull “footprint”)

CBH Resources Farm-in
•Key Terms of Heads of Agreement
–HOA covers all of the May Day-Gilgunnia project including Mallee Bull
–Condition precedent – CBH to obtain any necessary FIRB approval
–Peel to remain operator
–Stage 1 sees CBH earn 15% interest by payment of $1m to Peel as contribution to past expenditure and by     contributing $1.5m to exploration within a 12 month period
–Stage 2 sees CBH (at its election) increase to 30% interest by contributing a further $2.5m to exploration within a further 12 month period
–Stage 3 sees CBH (at its election) increase to 50% interest by contributing a further $3.33m to exploration within a further 12 month period
–CBH may elect to form a joint venture at the end of any stage; parties can then elect to contribute on pro-rata basis or be diluted according to an industry-standard formula.




*May Day Deposit*
•May Day Au-Ag-Pb-Zn-Cu deposit
–8 km west of Mallee Bull discovery
–Granted 1km x 1km Mining Licence
–Shallow (40m) open pit oxide Au heap-leach operation in 1990s
–Structurally-controlled Au-Ag-Pb-Zn-Cu near-vertical deposit below pit
–Drilling by Peel in 2010 returned better results including:
  16m @ 1.78 g/t Au, 42 g/t Ag, 0.25% Cu, 0.95% Pb, 1.33% Zn from 159m
  27m @ 2.12 g/t Au, 27 g/t Ag, 0.11% Cu, 0.43% Pb, 0.75% Zn from 120m
  3m at 1.33 g/t Au, 98 g/t Ag, 0.92% Cu, 7.29% Pb, 8.19% Zn from 140m
  10m at 2.15 g/t Au, 28 g/t Ag, 0.06% Cu, 0.34% Pb, 0.39% Zn from 213m
–Mineralisation extends from base of pit to at least 200m below surface and open at depth
–Large untested magnetic anomaly below May Day
–Cobar–style precious/base metal system?
–May Day Deeps drilling planned

*Mundoe*
•Location
–50 km south of Mallee Bull
•Key facts
–2 km long multi-element geochemical anomaly
–Coincident geophysical anomalies
–Strong historic drill results including:
  3m @ 2.90% Zn, 0.87% Zn, 30 g/t Ag and 0.4 g/t Au
  6m @ 1.66% Cu, 103 g/t Ag
  3m @ 122 /t Ag, 0.3 g/t Au and 6m @ 0.42% Cu, 14 g/t Ag
  12m @ 1.09% Cu and 60 g/t Ag
–Follow-up drilling in 2005 appears to have failed to adequately test previous mineralisation.


*Apollo Hill*
•Resource Estimate
–Updated JORC inferred resource estimate completed August 2011
–17.2 Mt at 0.9 g/t Au for 505,000 oz (using 0.5 g/t cut)
•Apollo Hill 2012 Workplan
–Metallurgical testwork underway
–Scoping study
–Regional exploration
–Aboriginal Heritage over new ELs and lake edge

*Attunga*
•Attunga Tungsten Deposit:
–Updated JORC inferred resource estimate completed April 2008
–1.29 Mt @ 0.61% WO3 and 0.05% Mo
–March 2009 metallurgical test work identifies potentially simple process route; high grade WO3 concentrates produced
•Attunga Copper Mine
–75m at 1 g/t Au, 0.87% Cu, 0.09% Mo, 22 g/t Ag, 0.06% Bi
–5.6m at 0.44% Mo, 0.7 g/t Au, 12 g/t Ag, 0.45% Cu and 1.4m at 22.7 g/t Au, 13 g/t Ag, 0.7% Cu
•2012 Forward Program:
–Seeking potential JV/offtake/development partners

*Ruby Silver*
•Ruby, Tulloch, Rockvale Mines
–~400,000 ounces silver at ~800 g/t Ag historic production
–Lodes up to 1.5 metres wide; traceable at surface to NE/SW for up to 1,200m
–Silver-rich massive sulphide ore grading up to 60,000 g/t silver
–1968 drilling at Ruby returned 5.1m grading 6,500 g/t silver; never followed up
•Ruby Silver Exploration/Forward Plan
–April/May 2011 – geological mapping and sampling completed; GIS
–May 2011 – 18 line km IP geophysics survey; multiple strong shallow chargeable anomalies identified proximal to historic workings
–March 2012 – RC drilling completed

*Rise and Shine*
•Rise and Shine
–Historic production of more than 180,000 oz gold
–Gold workings cover >4km of strike along Rise and Shine Shear Zone
–Structurally similar to Hydes-Macraes Shear Zone, host to muti-million oz Macraes gold mine
–New exploration model suggests Rise and Shine Shear Zone possible “flatter” lying than previously assumed offering potential for large-tonnage, low-grade targets
•2012 forward program
–Surface mapping and geochemical surveys
–RC/RAB drilling, if warranted


----------



## springhill (23 July 2012)

*MALLEE BULL COPPER-POLYMETALLIC DRILLING RECOMMENCES*


● 4,000m diamond drilling programme targeting down-dip/plunge mineralisation at Mallee Bull now underway.
● RAB drilling programme targeting shallow copper-lead-zinc mineralisation continuing.
● Fixed-loop (surface) EM geophysical survey targeting prospective volcanic unit scheduled for August.


----------



## Anmar (16 August 2012)

Peel Mining Limited (ASX: PEX) is pleased to announce that diamond drilling now underway at the Mallee Bull copper-polymetallic discovery, has intercepted substantial massive sulphides in drillhole MBDD002. Mallee Bull is located 100 km south of Cobar in NSW.
The share price has increased 127% so far - will post additional info later.


----------



## Anmar (16 August 2012)

PEX - Peel Mining closed at $0.26 today, a 179.57% increase for the day.  Pity it doesn't happen at least once per week!


----------



## Anmar (23 August 2012)

Peel Mining continued upwards today closing $0.045 higher to $0.315.


----------



## Anmar (3 September 2012)

Peel Mining continues to improve on a very encouraging drilling report, was up 50% at midday but dropped back in the afternoon on profit taking.
PEX closed at $0.390


----------



## springhill (3 September 2012)

PEX Thread already exists. Mate please check the search box first, this is the secong PEX you have started over and above the original


----------



## Anmar (4 September 2012)

Sorry - Just trying to stimulate a little interest!


----------



## springhill (4 September 2012)

Anmar said:


> Sorry - Just trying to stimulate a little interest!




No worries mate, no offence intended. Keep up the good job updating , its alot easier if all the information is in one thread.


----------



## Anmar (4 September 2012)

Closed the day up another $0.045 to $0.435!


----------



## burglar (4 September 2012)

Anmar said:


> Peel Mining continues to improve on a very encouraging drilling report, was up 50% at midday but dropped back in the afternoon on profit taking.
> PEX closed at $0.390




Mallee Bull Returns 72m at 3.51% Copper Equivalent 

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01329516


----------



## burglar (12 March 2013)

New drilling at Mallee Bull returns 53m @ 4.08% copper


http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20130312/pdf/42dljhmxcx4lwd.pdf


----------



## piggybank (28 December 2013)




----------



## Init (17 May 2017)

Hey guys, having another go at chart/company analysis. Feel free to critique, still learning.
_
Peel Mining Ltd is an Australian company focused on exploring and developing precious, base and specialty metals resources in New South Wales and Western Australia, Australia. _

Looking at PEX over the last 2 years, they hit a high in 2015 around 0.355 after good results from Mallee Bull site. Since then, a bottom resistance line has been established and shares have seen an uptrend with a fair amount of volatility with potential for capitalisation. Prices have moved with as much as 30-40% in a months time and seems to correlate with ongoing announcements from their prospecting sites. The baseline of bottom resistance seems to be increase in slope over time as well potentially sending prices to previous highs in 2015.

Recently St. Barbara (gold mining) has invested in the company with a 9.6% share.

A recent report from PEX indicates that there is more positive news from the Mallee Bull site, and is awaiting on more testing before gold Au/t yields are posted. Given that St. Barbara has chosen to invest in PEX and there are more positive announcements to be expected soon, this may indicate that the price could jump up over the next month.

Looking at the second chart from the last day of trading, shows a very strong inverted hammer so while there may be a continuation of bullish behavior there is a lot of supply still present which may dampen this effect. Personally I don't know too much more about this from a chartist point of view to comment further.

Following the established bottom resistance line and capitalising on the spikes that come with news may be a decent strategy.


----------



## greggles (30 October 2017)

PEX has been on fire for the last couple of weeks. The high grade zinc discovery at the Wagga Tank project they initially announced on 19 October was confirmed in an announcement this morning, sending the share price further north to highs of 48.5c. It's currently trading at 45c, up 47.54% from Friday's close.

The highlights are:


> High-grade zinc-lead-silver discovery at Southern Nights prospect confirmed with exceptional assay results:
> 
> 21m @ 31.02% Zn, 12.05% Pb, 258 g/t Ag, 1.43 g/t Au from 194m in WTRC035
> 58m @ 3.88% Zn, 1.19% Pb, 28 g/t Ag, 0.28 g/t Au from 139m (including 9m @ 8.84% Zn, 2.07% Pb, 14 g/t Ag, 0.58 g/t Au from 188m) in WTRC033
> ...









Great result for the company and its shareholders.


----------



## greggles (22 November 2018)

Peel Mining looks to have bottomed out at 30c late last month. On 15 November the company announced another "stunning" drill intercept from resource drilling at the Southern Nights prospect at its 100%-owned Wagga Tank project, south of Cobar. The drillhole returned:

18.2 m @ 40.3% Zn, 15.7% Pb, 0.97% Cu, 356 g/t Ag and 2.77 g/t Au from 182m.
The share price immediately lept up to 43c where it spent about a week consolidating before making a move up to 50c today. The recovery appears to be well underway. 55c appears to be an area of resistance/support so PEX may experience some difficulty breaking through that level.

The current drilling is part of an approximate 20,000m RC and diamond drilling programme designed to enable the completion of a maiden JORC-compliant mineral resource estimate by end fiscal 2018/19. Further drilling results should be released in the coming weeks.


----------



## barney (24 November 2018)

Currently have around $3.5 million in cash so they will need a bit more cash not too far down the track.  

However, given the drilling results you'd have to think there will be plenty of Investors happy to give them a loan when the JORC is announced


----------



## doogie_goes_off (16 May 2021)

Fundamentals are good and my basic T/A says buy now shoot for 32c


----------



## Padowan (1 June 2021)

Like the look of the recent drilling results from Wirlong, a director buying shares on market in a bullish cooper market are the main reasons I’ve picked PEX in the June monthly tipping comp.

Price has rallied since good copper results released on 20 May 2021, hoping this momentum can pick up steam in June


----------



## doogie_goes_off (25 July 2021)

Same FA trading range i posted before with a general upward trend it's in the bottom of trading range - with ~20M in the bank I'd say plenty more results should see this climb back to mid 30's - especially where Cu price is...


----------



## doogie_goes_off (27 October 2021)

205m @ 1.4% Cu (Wirlong) - getting deep. Deeper hole yet to be assayed.

And 

28.84m @ 3.12% Cu with a bit of gold and sniff of silver. (Mallee Bull)


These things go to the end of the earth.

Should be a good resource upgrade.


----------



## frugal.rock (27 April 2022)

Had a quick look at this. 
Appears to have some more assays pending from March quarterly 
Results not in as yet, but shouldn't be too far off.
5 year chart. 
Recent volume pickup has my attention.


----------



## barney (27 April 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> Recent volume pickup has my attention.



Thanks for the heads up Rock

Totally agree.  The chart is is ripe for a 2nd move (based on "random" (standard) Spec behavior)

Move 1 = "Interest"   Move 2 = "Intent" 

Have an initial order in for 50,000 @.24 on open tomorrow to test the water.  

If it doesn't get filled, good luck to those holding for the "Intent" stage   (0.295 first port of call if it goes to plan)


----------



## peter2 (27 April 2022)

Another one of the ASX's "gunna" companies. *PEX* has been in my top 10 for decades. 
I hope they find something one day for their persistence.


----------



## mullokintyre (9 August 2022)

I would also like to extend my thanks to frugal rock.
After he mentioned it, I put some speccy orders in at 16 and 16.5, some of which got filled in July.
Up to 21.5 today, within spitting distance of my 23 exit.


----------



## barney (9 August 2022)

I unfortunately traded a bad entry into a loss on this one, but it was only a "speculator" so that goes with the territory. 

Glad you made a few bob out of it @mullokintyre


----------



## frugal.rock (9 August 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> I would also like to extend my thanks to frugal rock.
> After he mentioned it, I put some speccy orders in at 16 and 16.5, some of which got filled in July.
> Up to 21.5 today, within spitting distance of my 23 exit.



I accept no credit for your win, otherwise, I would have to take credit for Barney's loss...🙀😹😘

I noted that PEX slowly went the way of copper prices, however it's bounced back, without much backing of copper prices rising though.
Might be a slight imbalance there?

I also think that entry price of 16 cent was the same as a recent funding expedition or something similar?


----------



## barney (9 August 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> I accept no credit for your win, otherwise, I would have to take credit for Barney's loss...🙀😹😘




Lol. You will take no credit at all for my losses Rock-man

I, like you,  .... take full responsibility for my own decisions. Cheers M8. Hope trading is going ok?!


----------



## frugal.rock (9 August 2022)

barney said:


> Hope trading is going ok?!



Can't complain ? 
Are you making a dog's breakfast of it? 😩


----------



## barney (9 August 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> Can't complain ?
> Are you making a dog's breakfast of it? 😩




M8, those stats are pretty tidy if you are beating the market by that much, if running a regular trading plan.

I'm pretty flippant with my own stats. (unlike chaps like @Skate and @peter2 etc , who I admire greatly!)


My recent "port folio" swings have not been for the faint hearted, but I remain "positive"

The Spec-end is not particularly stable as we know, but can provide occasional windfalls that regular stocks can't.

Onward and upward they say!!


----------



## mullokintyre (Monday at 9:44 AM)

MRE out for PEX.
Should give it a boost today.
Has not gone as high as I had hoped, maybe this time it will reach the 23 mark.
Mick


----------

